# The Season after Starbury...



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

First of all i'm not a suns Fan so...

The GM of the Suns deserve :clap: 

The idea of trade Marbury was great the best thing they dont trade the future just one season and now they have a strong line-up with young players, no cap room problems and a bunch of picks and they just need trade the best player in the team

Suns 2003/2004

Marbury
Joe Johnson
Marion
Amare 
Voshkul

Bench: Jahidi - Barbosa - Zarko - Eisley - Jacobsen - Lampe

Wich looks good but with overpaid Jahidi White and the season start was so bad they fire their coach

Now just one yr later the suns line-up looks younger talented and well just looks great.

Suns 2004/2005

Nash - (he will do the marbury work)
Quentin - (He can score a tons of points if he has the chance) 
Marion - (He can rebound - he can defend - he can score )
Amare - (in his third yr we will be great player)
Voshkul

Bench: Joe Johnson - Barbosa - Zarko - Jackson Vroman - Lampe

The bench look similar but with a guy like J.J. you have a strong backup in G. position.
The only thing can stop the Suns to make the playoffs is the injuries and the only thing can stop Zarko to become a great player is Danny Fortson


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

The Suns aren't done dealing yet, and I'm fairly positive that one of our swingmen (probably JJ or Marion) will not be on the roster next year. It was a good trade if only because Marbury was just a horrible fit for the athletes we have here.. But yeah, in retrospect it turned out to be a nice deal for Phoenix.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> The Suns aren't done dealing yet, and I'm fairly positive that one of our swingmen (probably JJ or Marion) will not be on the roster next year. It was a good trade if only because Marbury was just a horrible fit for the athletes we have here.. But yeah, in retrospect it turned out to be a nice deal for Phoenix.


I hope the suns dont trade Marion he's important part of the team


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope the suns dont trade Marion he's important part of the team


He is, but Quentin is essentially a mini-Marion and much cheaper, and I'm sure the team will have that in mind when they make a deal. He's probably the most likely to go, as a Richardson/Marion swingman combo is a lot less dynamic than a Johnson/Richardson combo..


----------



## HippieHair33 (Jul 16, 2004)

no way can u say Q is a mini marion. he will never amount to marion. marion is an extrememely underrated player, Q is, if anything, overrated. marion is the 2nd best SF in the L. dont even MAKE that comparison.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*not close at all.*

Does QRich even play defense? If not he is no mini-Marion. If they trade Marion, they can say bye bye to playoffs as he is their best defender and they'd be essentially a blacker, more athletic version of the Mavs.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Thank you, know-it-all Suns fans. Marion is rated just about where he should be by everyone except rotisserie geeks, who look at his stats and have an orgasm. Marion is great and I love him, but he got beat on defense more than anyone in our starting lineup last year. He gets a lot of steals, but his man defense is overrated (I don't think Shawn has ever held Peja under 40 points), and knowing the Suns they aren't going to have their by-far highest paid player be a guy who, in all honesty, isn't that much better at all than their current fifth guy (Richardson). If Richardson had been playing 100% all year, his stats would have been a lot closer to Marion's than to his own from last year. How many times did Q come back from an injury top early and go something like 2-21? A lot. That has an impact on his stats, so you can't just look at those and make an idiotic post like "OMG IDOIT, MARINO IS TEH ROXXOR, Q IS NOHTING."


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: not close at all.*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> Does QRich even play defense? If not he is no mini-Marion. If they trade Marion, they can say bye bye to playoffs as he is their best defender and they'd be essentially a blacker, more athletic version of the Mavs.


yea, a blacker, more athletic, not as good shooting, deeper, more punishing version of the mavs. they're almost exactly alike.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

joe johnson may be the most underrated player in the league. i'd give up marion before him, even though i think the matrix is the best SF in the league. i don't think marion can improve much more.

i honestly believe that JJ could eventually be in the 2nd tier of SGs with VC, iverson, ray ray, etc...

perhaps not quite as good as those guys, but damn close. his play after marbury and penny left was phenomenal. let's see what he does this season. i have high hopes for him.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> joe johnson may be the most underrated player in the league. i'd give up marion before him, even though i think the matrix is the best SF in the league. i don't think marion can improve much more.
> 
> i honestly believe that JJ could eventually be in the 2nd tier of SGs with VC, iverson, ray ray, etc...
> ...


He'll play at that level or higher when he's the primary ball-handler, but if he isn't he'll always be a step behind statistically. Nash isn't your typical ball-dominating PG though, so Joe could be anywhere on the map next season. I don't think any Suns fans are quite sure what to expect from him.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> First of all i'm not a suns Fan so...
> 
> The GM of the Suns deserve :clap:
> ...


The Knick trade was a godsend because PHX was in cap hell at the time. Marbury was given a huge extension and failed to lead the team anywhere. Penny's contract was an absolute nightmare. The trade wasn't so much getting players, it was removing contracts. Suns fans will be thanking Zeke for a long time for taking that burden.

The Suns franchise is in a much better place than they were a year ago. They now have Q, and have some trade bait to possibly land a C. Even if they should keep Q, JJ, and Matrix, they would still be solid. Nash gives them instant offensive firepower and stability. Lampe is developing rapidly. Casey and Zarko are solid, versatile 6th men. Barbosa is a great talent, and only needs time. The only real problem the Suns have is Eisley's contract, which was a lesser-of-evils in the NYK trade. They are young (save Nash), athletic, explosive, and (hopefully) hungry. They also have the Bulls 1st rounder next year, and will have some new ammo for next season.

At the very minimum, the Suns will be one of the most exciting teams to watch next season.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> joe johnson may be the most underrated player in the league. i'd give up marion before him, even though i think the matrix is the best SF in the league. i don't think marion can improve much more.
> 
> i honestly believe that JJ could eventually be in the 2nd tier of SGs with VC, iverson, ray ray, etc...
> ...


If he was assertive, he would be one of the top players in the league. JJ has all the tools, he just has to want it.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Marion is rated just about where he should be by everyone except rotisserie geeks, who look at his stats and have an orgasm.



:laugh:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you, know-it-all Suns fans. Marion is rated just about where he should be by everyone except rotisserie geeks, who look at his stats and have an orgasm. Marion is great and I love him, but he got beat on defense more than anyone in our starting lineup last year. He gets a lot of steals, but his man defense is overrated (I don't think Shawn has ever held Peja under 40 points), and knowing the Suns they aren't going to have their by-far highest paid player be a guy who, in all honesty, isn't that much better at all than their current fifth guy (Richardson). If Richardson had been playing 100% all year, his stats would have been a lot closer to Marion's than to his own from last year. How many times did Q come back from an injury top early and go something like 2-21? A lot. That has an impact on his stats, so you can't just look at those and make an idiotic post like "OMG IDOIT, MARINO IS TEH ROXXOR, Q IS NOHTING."


OMG IDOIT, MARINO IS TEH ROXXOR, Q IS NOHTING


----------

